# BFD recommendations and Results



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

I finally got the weird problem solved that prevented me from getting any semblence of progress.. So here we go...

First screenshot is my excel workbook. (I am using the latest - version) I imported those values into REW - 2nd screenshot -then used the recommended values from REW, and input the 3 filters in BFD, then measured the results. I am a little confused as to what i see. My results dont match what my meter read. Why the discrepancy


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I may be confused a little. Your measurements will be adjusted by the correction values... so they won't be exactly the same as what the meter reads.

I would add another filter at 28hz to boost what the other filters cut that didn't need to be cut. Ultimately you are not really boosting the signal, just compensating for the unnecessary cut.

I'd also put another cut filter around 50-52hz.

You can play around with the bw in REW to see what makes the line move the right amount and right width. Once you get it like you want then try loading those filters and remeasuring.


----------

